# Mk3 Jetta parking brake question, HELP!



## RidintheVW (Jun 11, 2004)

I just got some new parking brake cables for my 95 jetta. supposedly the style of them changed midway in 95. I am 100% positive that I have the earlier ones (based on the VIN) but now I've run into the problem of installing it. 
The old lines have a metal tubing that sticks out a couple inched from under the call then leads the cable through the wall under the rear seats to the hand brake. In order for the parking brake to work, I am almost positive I need that metal tubing.
So my question is do I need that tubing, if so is there an easy way to get it off.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Pretty sure the metal piece stays attached to the car itself, not the cable. When I did my mk4 caliper swap I had new cables too and the metal tube didn't come out with the cable.


----------



## RidintheVW (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks man, I forgot to say I figured it out, thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (RidintheVW)*

should have posted your solution, it may have helped other texers...in this instance me since I am in the middle of this right now


----------



## EMunEEE (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (doobsta)*

The metal tubes DO come out if you pull hard enough. I had to replace mines with the cables because the cables seized to the guide tube.
This DIY will help GREATLY!
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (EMunEEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMunEEE* »_The metal tubes DO come out if you pull hard enough.

Yea, but there not supposed to come out


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

everything is sorted out now...
One tube was cut and the other I managed to salvage without breaking it.
For the one I cut I just added some hose to the end of it, about 2 " to pick yup- the remainder of the slack


----------

